# I just went out for a walk!



## butchndad (Aug 1, 2021)

Post shoulder surgery I can’t drive or walk the dogs or most anything.  Post injection into a neuroma in my foot walking has been tough.  So I went for a walk to test out my foot.  NO ULTERIOR MOTIVE. I was wearing shorts and sneakers, no tools and not even a plastic bag.  Walking toward Liberty State Park I passed an abandoned gas station with a 15-20 foot pile of dirt where the pumps used to be. Definitely from a nearby construction site.  I HAD TO LOOK.  I did pretty well for a one armed one foot surface picker.  Had to scrounge around in a garbage can to find a bag
Perine Guyot & cie   French ink company perhaps manufactured in the US
John M Kelly 121&123 Railroad Ave Jersey City NJ.  a listed hutch but with  busted lip
Sachs & Pessin. Sherman ave Jersey City also with a busted lip  I know Pessin’s grandson
unembossed Torpedo? In good shape.  Is this a torpedo or something else?   Any idea as to the age?
Broken base. Is this a pontil?  Very dark but amber
“I shall return “ (with a shovel)


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 1, 2021)

butchndad said:


> Post shoulder surgery I can’t drive or walk the dogs or most anything.  Post injection into a neuroma in my foot walking has been tough.  So I went for a walk to test out my foot.  NO ULTERIOR MOTIVE. I was wearing shorts and sneakers, no tools and not even a plastic bag.  Walking toward Liberty State Park I passed an abandoned gas station with a 15-20 foot pile of dirt where the pumps used to be. Definitely from a nearby construction site.  I HAD TO LOOK.  I did pretty well for a one armed one foot surface picker.  Had to scrounge around in a garbage can to find a bag
> Perine Guyot & cie   French ink company perhaps manufactured in the US
> John M Kelly 121&123 Railroad Ave Jersey City NJ.  a listed hutch but with  busted lip
> Sachs & Pessin. Sherman ave Jersey City also with a busted lip  I know Pessin’s grandson
> ...


Did better than my last two digs and that's with somewhat good working parts .


----------



## embe (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice, patina


----------



## Jamdam (Aug 1, 2021)

The ink is a Covill #435, attributed to manufacture in France. A nice find!


----------



## Jamdam (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes, it’s a torpedo, probably ginger beer from Ireland. Late 1800’s my guess.


----------



## bottles_inc (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice haul! better than the dog poop that I find on my walks


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice finds, definitely a site worth returning to!  That base looks especially promising, sure looks like a pontil to me and in general looks like much older glass than the rest you found.  
The torpedo ginger ale looks like it has a semi-flat bottom, this was done more and more frequently towards the end of the round-bottom era, presumably as a convenience for people who didn't have a holder on hand and, as crown tops replaced cork tops, because the round bottom seemed to just be included for aesthetics rather than serving any purpose past a certain point.  I usually assume the ones which don't have fully round bottoms are from the 20th century, but that would make it newer than everything else you found so it could be a late 19th century one, not sure when the semi-round bottoms started.
I love the embossing on that French ink as well, it has a very old look to it.  No idea if it actually is a particularly old one of if they were just using old techniques later in France, but regardless it's a great bottle.


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 2, 2021)

The Perine Guyot shows up with some frequency East Coast US.  Dad actually has one that's had a staffords label applied.

Jim G


----------



## relic rescuer (Aug 5, 2021)

butchndad said:


> Post shoulder surgery I can’t drive or walk the dogs or most anything.  Post injection into a neuroma in my foot walking has been tough.  So I went for a walk to test out my foot.  NO ULTERIOR MOTIVE. I was wearing shorts and sneakers, no tools and not even a plastic bag.  Walking toward Liberty State Park I passed an abandoned gas station with a 15-20 foot pile of dirt where the pumps used to be. Definitely from a nearby construction site.  I HAD TO LOOK.  I did pretty well for a one armed one foot surface picker.  Had to scrounge around in a garbage can to find a bag
> Perine Guyot & cie   French ink company perhaps manufactured in the US
> John M Kelly 121&123 Railroad Ave Jersey City NJ.  a listed hutch but with  busted lip
> Sachs & Pessin. Sherman ave Jersey City also with a busted lip  I know Pessin’s grandson
> ...


Must be nice to live near an area so rich with history. Here if Western Wa you really have to dig to find anything even close to being that old. Congrats, and yeah I'd go back too!


----------



## LalaGirl (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow! I am so jealous! I seriously need to move east - it sure sounds like you can just walk along and find good bottles... 
Happy for you! Hope you get a chance to go back before it's too late... =)


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 5, 2021)

LalaGirl said:


> Wow! I am so jealous! I seriously need to move east - it sure sounds like you can just walk along and find good bottles...
> Happy for you! Hope you get a chance to go back before it's too late... =)


If you're post name is a give away, there is plenty of places in California to find treasures. What's not old today is going to be old for the next generation.


----------



## LalaGirl (Aug 6, 2021)

I know... But CA is so regulated - there's no place to just wander and look for bottles... =(
Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## kennybob (Aug 6, 2021)

Really nice finds.


----------

